# It wasn't me who did it.



## Drink

My gut instinct wants to say לא אני עשיתי את זה, but I know this is wrong. I think that זה לא היה אני שעשה את זה is right, but that sounds too long and wordy. How would people normally say this? Also, in my second version, is it possible to say שעשיתי instead of שעשה?


----------



## bazq

Both are correct.
לא אני עשיתי את זה is more natural.

זה לא היה אני שעשיתי את זה is not grammatical.
The conjugation will always be the in the third person:
עשה עשתה עשו


----------



## Drink

bazq said:


> Both are correct.
> לא אני עשיתי את זה is more natural.
> 
> זה לא היה אני שעשיתי את זה is not grammatical.
> The conjugation will always be the in the third person:
> עשה עשתה עשו



Thanks. I didn't think that the first one was correct.


----------



## bazq

Are you French? 
Cause in French this agreement with the pronoun is "obligatory". I do hear people use only the third person, and not make the agreement, but I reckon it's "sub-standard" in French terms of purity . I personally make the agreement, but the third person also sounds good to me.


----------



## Drink

bazq said:


> Are you French?
> Cause in French this agreement with the pronoun is "obligatory". I do hear people use only the third person, and not make the agreement, but I reckon it's "sub-standard" in French terms of purity .



I am not French, but I know a good bit of French. I might actually get this from English. It's not common in English (anymore), but there are people who think it's "correct".



bazq said:


> I personally make the agreement, but the third person also sounds good to me.



You mean in French or in Hebrew?


----------



## bazq

Oh, in French of course, sorry.


----------



## hadronic

Glinert says in his Grammar  :  אני הוא שפיהקתי.
So I would say : אני הוא שעשיתי את זה shouldn't "wrong"...


----------



## bazq

Well, אני הוא שפיהקתי, אני הוא שעשיתי sound good. It's just the forms with זה that sound odd:
זה אני שעשיתי, *זה אני שפיהקתי*


----------



## Drink

bazq said:


> Well, אני הוא שפיהקתי, אני הוא שעשיתי sound good. It's just the forms with זה that sound odd:
> זה אני שעשיתי, *זה אני שפיהקתי*



Oh ok. But would אני הוא שעשה be ok?


----------



## bazq

Yes it sounds good as well, to me at least.


----------



## Drink

What about the feminine:

את היא שעשיתְ / את היא שעשתה / את היא שעשה

Are all three of these possible?


----------



## bazq

No, only עשתה and עשית, not עשה for sure.


----------



## Drink

bazq said:


> No, only עשתה and עשית, not עשה for sure.



What about את הוא שעשה? Or is היא required here?


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> What about את הוא שעשה?


I don't think it's natural. I'd say את היא שעשתה.


----------



## hadronic

I already asked this question, but don't think I receive a definitive answer... Glinert also says that one can say זה אתה עשית את זה, without ש.  Do you confirm?


----------



## amikama

hadronic said:


> Glinert also says that one can say זה אתה עשית את זה, without ש. Do you confirm?


Who is Glinert? Anyway, ?זה אתה עשית את זה is fine in colloquial Hebrew.


----------



## hadronic

Lewis Glinert, "a Grammar of Modern Hebrew". The only thorough description of Hebrew syntax out there. A must have 

How would you explain a form like זה אתה עשית את זה? It seems to me completely agrammatical.


----------

